# ruggles reef bass?



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

any good bass reports from ruggles?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Went out of cranberry creek marina last saturday eve. They directed me about 1 mi east, to 18-24 fow. fished about 2 1/2 hrs in the evening. tried different depths, from 24 to 13 fow. tubes, a multitude of plastics on a drop shot, crankbaits and even a spinnerbait for a short time. Absolutely slammed the sheephead! Probably caught 2 dozen. Also caught white perch, white bass, yellow perch, and 1 eye about 4lbs (nice suprise)- on a crankbait in about 17 fow. NO SMALLIES :S . If you head out, or hear anything good, give me a shout. Good Luck and thanks.


----------

